# hahahaha.check this guy out.



## Mutt (Feb 1, 2006)

Hahahaha. Guy calls cops to get his stolen weed back. Well, here is what happened.

http://www.wftv.com/news/6650738/detail.html?rss=orlc&psp=irresistible


----------



## The haze one (Feb 1, 2006)

Ahahahah Mutt, that guy is ridiculos ahahaha, what a goof


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 2, 2006)

*WHAT!!!!  that's some funny shit right there. was the kid retarded or something?  *


----------



## GanjaGuru (Feb 2, 2006)

Actually, that's what people in med-mj states do.
If someone breaks into your house and steals your medicine, you report that crime to the cops. And the cops investigate and have made arrests, recovered the medicine, returned it to it's rightfull owner, and prosecuted the offender.

-A couple of years ago a patient in The Triangle got ripped off--someone stole his medicinal plants from his back yard. The guy made a report and submitted a claim under his homeowner's insurance, and State Farm paid off on the claim.
I talked to one of the cops involved in that and he told me they treat it the same as if someone goes into your back yard and steals your bike, for instance.

Add: Some people in The Triangle, upon setting up an indoor garden, call the cops to come out for a look-see to make sure their garden complies with state guidelines for a legal garden.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 2, 2006)

GanjaGuru said:
			
		

> Actually, that's what people in med-mj states do.
> If someone breaks into your house and steals your medicine, you report that crime to the cops. And the cops investigate and have made arrests, recovered the medicine, returned it to it's rightfull owner, and prosecuted the offender.
> 
> -A couple of years ago a patient in The Triangle got ripped off--someone stole his medicinal plants from his back yard. The guy made a report and submitted a claim under his homeowner's insurance, and State Farm paid off on the claim.
> ...


Hey man, someone gets into my back yard, they've already fucked with rattlers, moccasins, gators, rats and assorted nasty shit. If they make to my fuckin yard, I'm runnin man. The nearest hard bank away from my house is six miles by boat. Ha! I'll run, well, swim like hell if some sombitch gets through that shit. I'd rather fight a fuckin gator.

Hey, I hired this company to build a fence around my property and you ought to have heard em *****!

"I saw a snake!"

I'd tell the dude, hey, I saw twelve of the fuckers yesterday, so what? Now git the **** back to work man. Stop whining unless somethin nips ya.


----------



## Mutt (Feb 3, 2006)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> I'd tell the dude, hey, I saw twelve of the fuckers yesterday, so what? Now git the **** back to work man. Stop whining unless somethin nips ya.


 
Wow your a slave driver. That's hazardous work conditions dude. hahahahaha


----------



## El Diablo Verde (Feb 3, 2006)

That was classic. What an idiot: "Um, hello officer. I was gonna sell pot to a buddy but I think he stole it from me so could you go and arrest him and give me my pot back?" I love it. My parents own some property in south florida that has swamp lands on it. I used to go out on a boat with wading pants on and plant in the branches of cypress trees when I was younger because I knew nobody would have the balls to mess with them. kudos Stoney


----------



## El Diablo Verde (Feb 3, 2006)

http://www.wftv.com/irresistible/6712772/detail.html
Check this guy out. I don't know who takes the cake.


----------



## Mutt (Feb 3, 2006)

I seen this happen in Buffalo NY. crack heads gets hungry cold, etc. They want to go to jail to get a place to live, eat and sleep. They still get there crack in jail. 

But if the dude did it with no alterior motive then he won the retard award. Nice find Diablo.

Oh yeah, that dude was "straight". Went "straight" to jail. hahaha

If you like dumb criminal stuff here is a link
http://www.dumbcriminals.com/


----------



## El Diablo Verde (Feb 3, 2006)

It was ont eh same site that had that pot story on it. Thanks for the link tho.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 3, 2006)

Mutt said:
			
		

> Wow your a slave driver. That's hazardous work conditions dude. hahahahaha


Ha! Yeah, the dude said he would never come back. "Hire someone else next time buddy. No offence".

Now I have an 8 foot fence around my acre. No snakes, no gators, no trespassers, no cops, no visitors without seeing them outside first. Locked gate. Much better. I even put a camera on the gate where it can't be seen. It's even got infra-red on it for night.

I'm ready now.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 3, 2006)

El Diablo Verde said:
			
		

> My parents own some property in south florida that has swamp lands on it. I used to go out on a boat with wading pants on and plant in the branches of cypress trees when I was younger because I knew nobody would have the balls to mess with them. kudos Stoney


Man, that's my part of the world.

The swamp is cool man. Nature at the same place it was a million years ago. Of course, I always have my equalizers with me. I can kick mother natures ass if I need to. I like to eat gator tail. The cops still go out in the swamp man. That's why I grow inside now. No problems


----------



## skunk (Feb 4, 2006)

i used to turtle hunt in the swamps in mississippi and lousianna ther aint nothin like it exspecially at night with a spot lite watching the gators investigate . whenever i go waist deep to catch a few frogs i would catch 1 and go ahead and cut its legs off and feed the rest to the gators that away i would know where they were at most of the time . sorry got off the main thread . just 1 question to stoney if you all dont mind how did you get internet out there in the swamps. is it a special satelite company that would take a boat out there and hook you up ? just wondering cause im getting big settlement and plan on buying a lil camping hut in ms 1 day?


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 5, 2006)

skunk said:
			
		

> i used to turtle hunt in the swamps in mississippi and lousianna ther aint nothin like it exspecially at night with a spot lite watching the gators investigate . whenever i go waist deep to catch a few frogs i would catch 1 and go ahead and cut its legs off and feed the rest to the gators that away i would know where they were at most of the time . sorry got off the main thread . just 1 question to stoney if you all dont mind how did you get internet out there in the swamps. is it a special satelite company that would take a boat out there and hook you up ? just wondering cause im getting big settlement and plan on buying a lil camping hut in ms 1 day?


You're right, it's Satelite. No wires needed off my property. Any company will hook it up for you. They don't like comin to my place tho'. They're always lookin around like somethings goin to bite them in the ass. It might.


----------

